# make your own baking powder



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

found this and thought I would share
1 part baking soda
1 part corn starch
2 parts cream of tarter
I tried it out and it works good and the good thing it has no aluminium in it


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Sinse I found out baking powder doesn't last and found this recipe I was delighted. The ingredients stored separately has virtually no "use by date". So I make enough for about 6 months at a time. I also have not put the cornstarch in an it works the same. It gets a little hard but readily breaks apart.


----------



## RUN1251 (Mar 15, 2012)

Where do you buy bulk cream of tarter? I only find the little cans


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Does anyone know how to make baking soda itself? That'd be super great information to know if the SHTF. I use baking soda for everything. Laundry, cooking, cleaning, and to wash my hair.

Also, thanks for the information!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

RUN1251 said:


> Where do you buy bulk cream of tarter? I only find the little cans


GFS...gordon food service..supplier of restaurants; no membership fee like Sam's.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

here,s a site for bulk spices
http://www.spicesinc.com/t-wholesale-spices.aspx


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

the parts would certainly store longer than the whole, thank you for the great info!


----------



## swainsrus (Aug 3, 2012)

Adding my thanks too! Great info to have!!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Salekdarling said:


> Does anyone know how to make baking soda itself?


Sounds really dangerous! I dont think I'll be trying this.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

RUN1251 said:


> Where do you buy bulk cream of tarter? I only find the little cans


Do you have a GFS... restaurant supplier.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Immolatus said:


> Sounds really dangerous! I dont think I'll be trying this.


Dang it. I need to make scientist and mechanic friends...


----------

